# After Effects - Komposition duplizieren & Text ändern -Problem!-



## tobo25 (20. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei ein Intro für ein Video zu erstellen und hab folgendes Problem:

ich hab eine Komposition in der eine Unterkomposition mit Textebenen enthalten ist. Ich würde gerne die Komposition zwei mal hintereinandern abspielen, nur halt mit anderem Text. Als erstes hab ich probiert die Unterkomposition zu duplizieren und anschließend nur bei einer den Text zu ändern, doch soblad ich das tue ändert sich der Titel für die andere Komposition auch. 

ich weiß nicht genau ob ich einfach zu verpeilt bin um den Fehler selbst zu erkennen, aber hat jemand von euch eine Lösung?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. August 2011)

Wenn du die Komposition in der Timeline duplizierst, dann erhältst du lediglich eine zweite Referenz auf die erste Komposition. Im Projekt-Panel ist immernoch nur die eine Original-Komposition und keine duplizierte zu sehen.

Lösung:
Du selektierst die zu duplizierende Komposition im Projekt-Panel und gehst dann auf "Bearbeiten / Duplizieren" (Strg+D). Jetzt hast du 2 eigenständige Kompositionen, in denen auch der Text eigenständig geändert werden kann.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tobo25 (23. August 2011)

Hallo Martin,
Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antowort. 

Doch genau das, was du beschrieben hast, hab ich schon probiert, und auch viele andere möglichkeiten, trotzdem ändert sich der Text bei beiden Kompositionen. Ich glaube das hat den Grund das in der Komposition noch weitere Unterkompositionen (bei denen ich dann den Text ändere) sind, und darauf dann die Komposition aufgebaut ist, das heißt wenn ich in der Unterkomposition was ändere beziehen sich beide Kompositionen darauf. 

Ich hab die Idee gehabt die Animation in der Kompostion als Preset zu speichern, und den dann auf der anderen Komposition anzuwenden. Ist das möglich?


----------

